# أمن صناعي - مساعدة pdf



## محمد جميل عمار (15 فبراير 2010)

لدي بعض المواضيع أريد الاشتراك بها في المنتدى و لكن الحجوم كبيرة 
أرجو إيجاد تالحل بعد قراءة الملف و شكرا .


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 فبراير 2010)

أخي الكريم
يمكنك استعمال أحد مواقع التحميل
ووضع الرابط في المنتدى
مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## م ابو فارس (16 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

*المهندس غسان خليل علوة 
*

انا خريج هندسة كهربائية وتم تعييني موظف مهندس منع حريق في شركة الكهرباء في قسم الامن الصناعي 
السؤال هل مستقبلي الوظيفي في هذا القسم جيد هل هو مطلوب لدى الكثير من الشركات اذا حصلت على خبرة 
هذا جزء من السؤال والآخر هو كيف استطيع ان اطور نفسي في هذا القسم 
ولك كل الشكر 
تحياتي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 فبراير 2010)

م ابو فارس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> *المهندس غسان خليل علوة
> *
> ...


وظيفة لها مستقبل
أما عن الدورات في تعتمد على ما هية الدورات المتوفرة في بلدك
عن الحريق والاطفاء
السلامة المهنية
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## م ابو فارس (17 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر على الرد
انا موظف في شركة الكهرباء السعودية الدورات كثيرة منها osha
السؤال:
ماهي طرق االسلامة المستخدمة في المحولات والمولدات
مثلا اذا حدث حريق ما في داخل المحول كيف استطيع إخماد الحريق من داخل المحول بحيث لايشتغل نظام ال fire system من الخارج
تحياتي


----------

